# Check Engine Light Code P0135



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently had some engine trouble, my cylinder head and block warped and it was machined. Changed the head gasket also.

However immediately on startup the check engine light remains on.

My mechanic tried resetting the ECM using the method on australian xtrail, however the light comes back on.

He put it in diagnostic mode and the code P0135 comes up which points to - P0135 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

The engine runs fine, just the light remains on.

He suggested to use it for a couple days then try resetting/clearing the code again.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I would simply change the #1 O2 sensor. I have had this happen before.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks ValBoo, i'm in the process of getting one. All the parts stores i checked here have replacement NGK's, can't seem to find the original Nissan


----------

